# Ford E250 rough idle/stalling issue - FIXED



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2020)

1997 Ford E250 5.4 Triton V8, 130,000 miles

Hey all, van has been having issues recently, rough idle, stalling, obvious air/fuel mixture issues.

I was getting codes for 'too lean', '02 sensor switch', '02 sensor connection'.

After spending WAY too much money on new 02 sensors, and generally freaking the fuck out about what I was going to do, I started hearing obvious sounds of a vacuum leak (hissing, high pitched sounds) near the interior firewall.

I did a quick search on YT and found this video:



Appearently this is a VERY common issue with these engines.

If you pull you interior firewall access panel, look dead center at the top of the engine, and there should be a vacuum hose with a 90 degree connector going into the engine block, check to see if there is a hole/gap in that connector. I found the issue right away, and solved the problem immediately. ~$10 fix, just buy a new connector.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 25, 2020)

Quick little tip on the topic of vacuum leaks. If you ever suspect you might have a vacuum leak, you can take a can of carburetor cleaner, starter fluid or even WD40 and spray it near the vacuum hoses in question. The engine will rev up pretty dramatically if there's a leak there. Don't get crazy with it, just a quick little mist will do.


----------

